# if you were gonna choose a stud off....



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

if you were gonna choose a field trial stud off looks alone who would youchoose? and post pics if you have them. i hate hearing that field trial dogs arent good looking. mine would be Ali i think. or an old dog names buck but cant remember his whole name


----------



## yukonriverriley (Aug 15, 2007)

Nick of time Lone Ranger 
http://www.windycityretrievers.com/Rangerstud.html


----------



## Rhett Riddle (May 16, 2006)

I've been eyeing this guy. And not to overlook his bottom side is auggie x lean Mac.

FC Jazztime Bluegooses Passion for Jazz


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

thats easy....Grady


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

That would depend on what the person looking for a stud 'likes' in terms of 'looks'.

I have to say, that choosing a stud on that basis alone is suspect. There will be a lot of other traits and attributes coming along for the ride that may or may not be desirable.

I think that in this day and age, a lot of people are breeding dogs for the wrong reasons. It's supposed to be about improving the breed. Period.-Paul


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

The original Jazztime


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

The lab from the "Ain't no bugs on me commercial". Believe the product was Advantix.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Not a FC/AFC, but a dog I really like the looks of is Gator Point's Bayou Chopper


----------



## bshaf (Apr 29, 2015)

Chopper looks like he's cross bred with a horse! Great looking dog but thinking a saddle might be more effective than a lead.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

captainjack said:


> The lab from the "Ain't no bugs on me commercial". Believe the product was Advantix.


That puppy is adorable!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

FC AFC Flash.
Oh wait. You probably meant the other breed...
In that case FC AFC Lanes Get Ready To Rumble, call name Ali, is easy on the eyes. Sorry I don't have a photo.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha, took the words right out of my mouth!

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=294806



Becky Mills said:


> FC AFC Flash.
> Oh wait. You probably meant the other breed...
> In that case FC AFC Lanes Get Ready To Rumble, call name Ali, is easy on the eyes. Sorry I don't have a photo.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

bshaf said:


> Chopper looks like he's cross bred with a horse! Great looking dog but thinking a saddle might be more effective than a lead.


He's not as big as he looks(75 lbs)...his muscular definition makes him look bigger than he is. He's probably strong enough to take you for a ride though :razz:


----------



## ADB391 (Jan 9, 2014)

I can't really find a good picture of him and I've never seen him in person. And full disclosure he's my dogs sire, but I really like the way he looked and his size at about 60 lbs. FC AFC Fish River's Out of the Park "Homer"


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

FC/AFC Snapper (topshelfs Snap Decision, I believe.).
I wont breed to a male that I dont think is attractive. Dont matter what he has accomplished. But on the same note, I wont breed to a pretty dog that doesnt have the other qualities Im searching too.
Pretty ones are out there- not my sole criteria -but it is important to me.


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

ADB391 said:


> I can't really find a good picture of him and I've never seen him in person. And full disclosure he's my dogs sire, but I really like the way he looked and his size at about 60 lbs. FC AFC Fish River's Out of the Park "Homer"
> 
> View attachment 23570


I've seen some dogs sired by him and a GRHRCH/MH bitch and they are intense animals.


----------



## Cuttem' (May 31, 2013)

NFC FC AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior. "Chopper"


----------



## Cuttem' (May 31, 2013)

Chopper again. I think he is one of the best looking dogs of all time. That's just my opinion. Not based off all talent he had produced


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

After some interesting geographical challenges this year, The best looking studs are those with LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION, and a bit of AVAILABILITY. The sexiest being close to where ever I am,whenever FiFi decides to come in season (which is always a month early or 2mts. late once you've decided to breed, and always about 2-4 day after the stud moves-follow the circuit. If you get location; then ya need Availability, because even if there are hot studs in the area; a lot of time pros-owners will not want to breed a dog that is actively campaigning. Something about it driving a stud insane right before a big event (happens a lot; especially the good looking boys ). Of course the Wed-Thurs-Fri, right before a big event will be the exact time you need to breed. All contingent on, If yah decide to go natural or chiller. For Frozen availability, viability and shipping will be the main concerns, (I've always found the sexiest males to be those have a bunch in storage, and are known to have good litters with frozen ). Just be sure to get it sent to your vet and stored well before your girl ever even thinks about coming in to season.

But if were going for looks and not thinking logistics;
I'll Put in FC AFC Candlewoods Rebel Ridge PDQ MH; sire to the dog in my avatar, threw muscular structurally well balanced-tractable dogs, with really nice heads. just saying


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Cuttem' said:


> View attachment 23571
> 
> NFC FC AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior. "Chopper"


 I have to agree with the next posts would be hard to beat .


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Choc24/7 said:


> thats easy....Grady
> View attachment 23569


 GOOD LOOKS are passed on too a Gorgeous Intelligent daughter, LEXI And her daughter in Avatar Stevie who is out of Mickey.


----------



## Trent Goree (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm a little partial to Grady and Roux (http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=1294)

I have to add, no particular order:
Pirate (http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=9412)
Thunder (http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=17591)
Saber (http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=18092)


----------



## TX0630 (Jan 9, 2014)

Trent Goree said:


> I'm a little partial to Grady and Roux (http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=1294)
> 
> I have to add, no particular order:
> Pirate (http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=9412)
> ...


Im a little partial to Thunder (see avatar) ... However, I wouldn't mind introducing her to Grady one day...


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Not many know him........FC FTCH AFTCH Seaside One to Many.

I have picture of him but can't post it on RTF ....unfortunately!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Alain said:


> Not many know him........FC FTCH AFTCH Seaside One to Many.
> 
> I have picture of him but can't post it on RTF ....unfortunately!


"Ralph" always liked that.


----------



## Casey A (May 31, 2011)

Alain, the females that you have in your program are stunning. They look like they are incredibly strong, athletic and have excellent structure. I would love to have a female who looks like that and can also bring home titles. Well done.


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi Tom, wonder were you have seen Ralph? 
Not many know him other the one that was @ the 2008 NFC when he came very close to win! 

Thanks UOduk84, indeed like you have mention!


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

I love me some Yella dawgs ...  Have a litter on the ground out of FC AFC "Snapper" and took these photos a few months back when I visited the Gunstock Labs & Charlie & Yvonne to do our breeding - Snapper has an equally nice temperment to his looks!


----------



## CindyGal (Mar 6, 2012)

My girl is built like a greyhound (fast), deep chested, slick coat, skinny tail. The only physical thing she has going for her are her feet, nice and compact! Wouldn't change a thing about her capabilities, just want a well built dog with a proper coat and nice tail! What titled stud dog is closest to the 'standard'?


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

CindyGal said:


> My girl is built like a greyhound (fast), deep chested, slick coat, skinny tail. The only physical thing she has going for her are her feet, nice and compact! Wouldn't change a thing about her capabilities, just want a well built dog with a proper coat and nice tail! What titled stud dog is closest to the 'standard'?


A few years ago they did a CC (conformation certification)- CE(conformation evaluation) at the NAFC? NFC?, many of the contestants got evaluated to the standard, all passed, but they also got a judges critique, on what was good and what could perhaps use improvement. I know that a couple of the Jazztime dogs, got the certificates. They have nice bone, nice coat, nice head, and are short coupled. Still If you could find a list of the dogs that had a CC-CE, at least you know they have been gone over, in regard to conformation, and the owners are usually more than happy to tell you about their dogs . Might be hard to find that list, field people don't really acknowledge it. I only learned about it when I asked a stud owner about conformation on their dog and the said they had it evaluated at the Nationals, with good-excellent results, then expanded on what the conformation judges had to say about the particular stud.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Having seen examples of Labrador show dogs I chose to skip that line and head straight to the bar.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

My Snapper daughter, Maple, is gorgeous. At 11 months she is about 60 pounds, a little smaller than I am used to, but I love everything else about her.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

They did a conformation certificate at the national amateur this year too. 
That Snapper daughter is gorgeous Last Frontier!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Billie said:


> They did a conformation certificate at the national amateur this year too.


yep, like I said



EdA said:


> Having seen examples of Labrador show dogs I chose to skip that line and head straight to the bar.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

EdA said:


> yep, like I said


Ha-Ha should've gone to the Bar then stood in line, or just watched. You have to be a bit tipsy to be able to figure out what the heck a trot is(aka. what we'd all call walk). Probably hilarious watching big time FC-AFC handlers prancing around the field trying to figure it out . I know we had quite the time, trying and watching at the specialty. Still can't figure out why you can't judge a dogs movement by throwing a bumper inbtw 2 conformation judges, I only know they get a bit cranky when covered with dust .


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

fc afc tiger mcbunn always semmed to make a fine picture.


----------



## CindyGal (Mar 6, 2012)

Not interested in conformation lines but would like to bring back the DC to field trial dogs. Got the 'go' factor (by the way, it can be anything, not just birds), just need substance. Nothing wrong with wanting to improve.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

EdA said:


> yep, like I said


I did find myself wishing my dog could, stack I think is the word, today. Trying to brush him and he made it quite inconvenient by sitting. I caught myself saying "how the hell do I get him to just stand here"


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

CindyGal said:


> Not interested in conformation lines but would like to bring back the DC to field trial dogs. Got the 'go' factor (by the way, it can be anything, not just birds), just need substance. Nothing wrong with wanting to improve.


Nope, nothing wrong with want to improve. Even if it means breeding field dogs to some CH/MH dogs. Just have to do a lot of research and talk to people who are able to relay traits about the dog.


----------



## Peter G Lippert (Mar 26, 2011)

I am partial too two sires. Grady and the lesser know Nitro. 

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=423

I am probably biased because I am getting a pup out of Grady x Female out of Nitro.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't understand all the talk of "wanting to improve." Improve what? The dogs of yesteryear were Dual Champions. The dogs of today are not, because what is considered better has changed. The dogs aren't better. Why would I want to take my very good dog and breed him to a CH to make his pups better?


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

*Hard to beat Bayou Magic's Rouxster Bleu*

80 lbs, Classic Looks. Amateur Win. Brother to Ammo.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Tim West said:


> 80 lbs, Classic Looks. Amateur Win. Brother to Ammo.


Very attractive chocolate indeed. Nice dark coat, nice head. no doubting thats a dog to be proud of- and an am. win! See folks- its possible to have a dog that looks like a Labrador and can win too.


----------



## Parker M. (Mar 6, 2014)

Bayou Magic's Rouxster Bleu. Never seen him in person but with the pics and studying I have done, he is a gorgeous dog! Hoping my bitch sees him here in the next year!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Ali is one of the few dogs I have seen that I have been "who the hell is this?"... Beautiful dog, an absolute beast, the kind of dog that the ground shakes when he comes to the line. Kind of dog that will kick gravel in your face as he is kicked off for a land blind.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> Ha-Ha should've gone to the Bar then stood in line, or just watched. You have to be a bit tipsy to be able to figure out what the heck a trot is.


The only way to evaluate proper gait (in dogs and horses) is at a trot. You will see any signs of lameness or off movement at this gait. A lope can mask lameness and at a walk, it may not show up either. Also, in looking for correct movement, it is best seen at a trot. I give credit to the handlers that had their dogs evaluated at the NARC. I left Rusty back at my trailer unfortunately for the meetings, otherwise I would have been happy to have him evaluated.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Mike W. said:


> Ali is one of the few dogs I have seen that I have been "who the hell is this?"... Beautiful dog, an absolute beast, the kind of dog that the ground shakes when he comes to the line. Kind of dog that will kick gravel in your face as he is kicked off for a land blind.


Id love to see him in person- another dog that looks like a Labrador, to me.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Alain said:


> Hi Tom, wonder were you have seen Ralph?
> Not many know him other the one that was @ the 2008 NFC when he came very close to win!
> 
> Thanks UOduk84, indeed like you have mention!


From his time in so ga at snowbird and Jax trials.


----------



## ADB391 (Jan 9, 2014)

Peter Balzer said:


> I've seen some dogs sired by him and a GRHRCH/MH bitch and they are intense animals.


Can't speak on all of them but I'll say mine is a fire breathing dragon. We but heads but he's 18 months old and gives 110%. Independent at times but a work in progress. These are all beautiful dogs and I'm sure as good if not more impressive than Homer. I just like yella dogs. Would love to see all of them in person. 

Tony


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

You do have gorgeous girls Alain, always wanted a pup out of the Ralph daughter !


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Beauty is in the eye.......
http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/27/living/worlds-ugliest-dog-2015-feat/


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

That dog earned every bit of his title this year!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Parker M. said:


> Bayou Magic's Rouxster Bleu. Never seen him in person but with the pics and studying I have done, he is a gorgeous dog! Hoping my bitch sees him here in the next year!


Come out and join me training and you can see him work.


----------

